

API for website like iMDb, Showing Series Date/Time and Movie Release Date - chetan3

Is there any API for building a movies&#x2F;series website with their relase date, ratings etc..
======
Wouter33
[https://www.themoviedb.org/](https://www.themoviedb.org/) with their API is
the way to go. Pretty good up to date and a large collection.

------
nbrempel
I haven't used it but [http://www.omdbapi.com/](http://www.omdbapi.com/) looks
like your best bet.

------
esbranson
LinkedMDB ([http://linkedmdb.org/](http://linkedmdb.org/)).

The API is called SPARQL.

